# Feeding my plants?



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

im not sure im doing this right! i have a 10 gal tank with 3 medium light plants and a low light plant. 2 of my plants didt start off doing too well untill i started using my seachem. but one of them is budding but the other one looks like its not gonna make it.

i have 2 fluorescent 15W "Daylight" bulbs
i use seachem's Flourish nutrient mix and flourish potassium twice a week
also im injecting co2 into my tank using the yeast method

my substrate does not have nutrients in it and what i have read some ppl bury "Food" in the substrate next to the plants should i do this aswell?


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i'ma keep an eye on this thread i'm curious to what i need too


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i have been to my lfs today ( a well trusted one ) & the recommended me JBL Florapol (for substrate) & JBL 24 Ferropol ( daily fertiliser ) the Florapol they said should last about 12 months and the Ferropol treats 10,000 litres.. the only thing is it is daily.. which i dont mind but some people might? hope this helps.. i'll let you know how i get on with it. rooted plants take their nutrients from their roots (i.e the gravel) so if your rooted plants arent doing too great i would try some tabs, or a substrate as they might not be getting enough waste from fishes. or maybe your other plant is stavring the one thats not doing to great?


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

awesome thanks thats what im going to do as well then!


----------

